# Funktionalität Spinner Grind 20“ Federgabel



## G-ZERO FX (24. November 2019)

Hallo,

spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken meinem Sohn zu Weihnachten nen Upgrade für dein 20“ Kubike zu schenken.
Die Starrgabel soll ner Federgabel weichen.

das Mehrgewicht würde ich in Kauf nehmen, sofern die Funktion passt.

kann hier jemand ein paar Erfahrungswerte teilen?
Lässt sie dich auf das Gewicht von gut 20 kg so einstellen das sie auch (leichte Schläge) einfedert? 

Funktioniert die Zugstufeneinstelung auch  bei wenig Luftdruck?

Die Gabel hat 50mm Federweg. Lässt sie sich etwas runtertraveln?

gruß


----------



## LockeTirol (24. November 2019)

Ich habe die mal gehabt und gleich wieder vertickt. Meiner Meinung ist die RST Capa 20 deutlich besser. Wenn auch etwas schwerer. 

Die Spinner spricht extrem schlecht an und ist daher eher nutzlos. 

Die beste 20" gibt es von Saso Mekkem, ist aber nicht ganz billig und schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-ZERO FX (24. November 2019)

krass... mit so einer Antwort hätte ich jetzt nicht gerechnet... 

also so ne Stahlfedergabel steck ich nicht in das schicke leichte Rad... Dachte eigentlich das die Spinner recht gut sein soll...

weitere Erfahrungswerte sind erwünscht


----------



## Bastian_77 (25. November 2019)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung ist die RST Capa 20 deutlich besser.


Hätte jetzt auch gedacht die Spinner wäre so ne Top Lösung, wird ja auch an höherpreisigen Bikes verbaut. Die RST kostet ja auch nur die hälfte.... 



G-ZERO FX schrieb:


> also so ne Stahlfedergabel steck ich nicht in das schicke leichte Rad.


1580 zu 1750gr ... die 170gr lassen sich doch verchmerzen ?

Ob man die Cantisockel abflexen kann ?


----------



## LockeTirol (25. November 2019)

Vermutlich wird sie wegen dem Gewicht verbaut, nicht wegen der Funktion. Außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass das jemand bei Canyon mal getestet hat.


----------



## nalsarac (8. Januar 2020)

?


----------

